# ViP 622 and DVR/VCR recording



## Sharkid (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all, virgin poster here 

I am trying to connect up my ViP 622 to both my TV and my VCR/DVD-R combo. I have it currently connected to the TV via component, but swapping over to HDMI when the cable arrives. I want to then connect the composite output of the 622, TV1 signal, to the input of the DVD-R recorder. Is this possible? Will the satellite receiver output via HDMI and composite to both devices at the same time?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Sharkid

All outputs from the 622 are hot at the same time so you should have no issues. There a number of people hooking the 622 up to a DVR and have been successful recording to DVDR unit.


----------



## Sharkid (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!

Super fast response and thank you for the welcome!

Love the little doggie, I have 3 myself...including a little white Malti-poo.

Thanks again, this will make my wifey very happy!

Chad


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem. It is a Bichon. 

I am sure others that are using DVDRs with their 622 will pipe up with some of the issues and tips. the one thing I hear people running into is that you can get some of the 622 widgets pop up during a recording and need to be aware that the 622 places itself in standby mode because of inactivity.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I have my 622 connected to my Sony DVDR via s-video and composite audio and it works great.

Some tips for recording:

If you want to record the dvd at the same time the program is airing, select auto-tune instead of DVR. I found out the hard way that the 622 records in standby and the event firing off does not bring the unit into active mode - you'll get 2 hours of the dish screensaver on your dvd! If I have purchased an all-day PPV, I set an auto-tune to one showing (for the dvd to record) and a DVR recording event to another showing so that I have a back-up copy on the DVR in case the dvdr messed up.

I usually just record to the DVR and then, when I am going out or to bed, I start the DVR'd show and start the dvd recording at the same time.

Also, make sure you have set your format (i.e., Normal, Partial Zoom, etc.) to however you'd like to see it on your dvd because that is how it will record.

Hope this helps - happy recording!


----------



## Sharkid (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey thanks!

That is what my wife and i like to do, record to the DVR, and then record it off the DVR. It is just easier...just have to be careful to have the volume all set and not mess with anything or else it will show up in the recording.

Thanks though for your help!

Chad


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

No problem! I can't tell you how much knowledge I've picked up from this forum and it's always nice to give some back. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I've also run into another issue when recording to DVD from the DVR. I have a movie that has my Mom's telephone number showing up from the caller ID screen that pops up. You may want to disable caller ID when recording a movie or make sure you're not going to get a call during the recording. It's not too cool when you have the caller ID screen popup while watching your movie later for about a minute or so.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> I have my 622 connected to my Sony DVDR via s-video and composite audio and it works great.
> 
> Some tips for recording:
> 
> ...


I also record to a Sony DVR via s-video and composite audio. My recording always comes out with a distorted aspect ratio - squeezed in from the sides with everything looking tall and skinny. This happens when recording from what was originally a SD or HD broadcast. The DVR and my DVD players are set to wide mode 16:9. I can change the format on my HD TV to compensate during playback, and the picture looks great. I can't do the same on my other SD TVs. I didn't have this issue when recording from my old 921. Is there some setting I need to change on the 622? If there is, I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

hokie-dk said:


> I also record to a Sony DVR via s-video and composite audio. My recording always comes out with a distorted aspect ratio - squeezed in from the sides with everything looking tall and skinny. This happens when recording from what was originally a SD or HD broadcast. The DVR and my DVD players are set to wide mode 16:9. I can change the format on my HD TV to compensate during playback, and the picture looks great. I can't do the same on my other SD TVs. I didn't have this issue when recording from my old 921. Is there some setting I need to change on the 622? If there is, I haven't been able to find it.


I found with my Sony DVDR that I have to adjust the format to what looks best as I view the picture on my Sony widescreen. If I am recording an SD, I generally set it to Partial Zoom, if recording in HD I set the format to Normal unless the program is not widescreen in which case I set it also to Partial Zoom. I have found that what you see on your tv screen is what you get on your dvd including how it is formatted.

I also have the recording format on my Sony DVDR set to 16:9 since the tv's we watch the dvd's on are both widescreen.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess I'll just keep tinkering with the formats. I've been recording using the normal format and the picture looks fine when played back on the 16:9 HD TV. It's only really a problem on the other TVs. I just don't know why this would have changed from the 921 to the 622, or if there is something else I'm missing.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

hokie-dk said:


> I guess I'll just keep tinkering with the formats. I've been recording using the normal format and the picture looks fine when played back on the 16:9 HD TV. It's only really a problem on the other TVs. I just don't know why this would have changed from the 921 to the 622, or if there is something else I'm missing.


I never had the 921 so I don't know anything about that one. I had a 510 and didn't have any formats to mess with other than on the tv (Sony hd widescreen) and the dvd recorder which has always been set to record 16:9. It's been a bit of a learning curve going from the 510 to the 622! But oh so worth it!


----------

